# Το στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος



## nickel (Dec 5, 2008)

Λένε πως υπάρχουν κάποια γεγονότα που πάντα θυμόμαστε πού και πώς τα πληροφορηθήκαμε — τη δολοφονία του Κένεντι, το θάνατο της πριγκίπισσας Νταϊάνας. Εγώ σ’ αυτά τα παιχνίδια της μνήμης θα προσθέσω και κάποιες λέξεις που θυμάμαι ακριβώς πού και πότε τις έμαθα. Μια απ’ αυτές είναι το *prevaricate*. Ήξερα γερά αγγλικά όταν ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω το _Crime and Punishment_, αλλά στην τρίτη κιόλας παράγραφο έπεσα πάνω στο prevaricate. Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα ίσως το θυμούνται όλοι όσοι έχουν διαβάσει το βιβλίο:
Nothing that any landlady could do had a real terror for him. But to be stopped on the stairs, to be forced to listen to her trivial, irrelevant gossip, to pestering demands for payment, threats and complaints, and to rack his brains for excuses, to prevaricate, to lie—no, rather than that, he would creep down the stairs like a cat and slip out unseen.​Η λέξη (και η έννοια) κάνει παρέα με το *procrastinate*. Prevaricate and procrastinate: the fine art of stalling. Με υπεκφυγές (prevarication) καταφέρνουμε τις απανωτές αναβολές (procrastination, αναβλητικότητα, παρελκυστικότητα). “They’re asking for their money.” “Stall them. Stall, stall, stall, and buy time.”

Αυτός ο αχταρμάς περνούσε από το μυαλό μου σε μια προσπάθεια να μεταφράσω το «*στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος*». Η έκφραση έχει μερικές χιλιάδες ευρήματα στο Γκουγκλ, αλλά στα λεξικά δεν έχει περάσει (ακόμα), αφού είναι απλώς μια ατάκα του ελληνικού κινηματογράφου. Για τους ελάχιστους που δεν τη θυμούνται: η ταινία είναι ο _Ατσίδας_ (1962) του Δαλιανίδη. Ο Ηλιόπουλος απειλείται από τον αδελφό της κοπέλας του: ή θα την παντρευτεί ή… θάνατος (τότε το δίλημμα είχε περάσει από το «ελευθερία ή θάνατος» σε «σκλαβιά ή θάνατος»). Ο Ηλιόπουλος συναντιέται με τον Στέφανο Στρατηγό στο μαγαζί του φιλόσοφου Θρασύβουλου–Βέγγου και του εκθέτει το πρόβλημά του. Ο Στρατηγός έχει σχέση με την αδελφή του Ηλιόπουλου και σκοπεύει να ζητήσει το χέρι της. Όμως, κατά το κλασικό τέχνασμα των κωμωδιών παρεξηγήσεων, η γνωριμία με τον Ηλιόπουλο δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα και ο Στρατηγός εξηγεί στον άγνωστό του κύριο, με το νι και με το σίγμα, τη μέθοδο τού στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος.

Η συγκεκριμένη σκηνή της ταινίας, στο παρακάτω βιντεάκι, μετά τα 8 λεπτά:






Το συγκεκριμένο απόσπασμα (διατριβή έκανα):
Στρ: Τότε γιατί δεν αρραβωνιάζεστε; [9:52]
Ηλ: Τι να κάνω; Να αρραβωνιαστώ;
Στρ: Η μόνη λύση. Αρραβωνιάζεστε και στρίβετε μετά.
Ηλ: Να στρίψω; Πώς να στρίψω; Τι να στρίψω;
Στρ: Δεν ξέρετε τη μέθοδο τού στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος;
Ηλ: Στρίβειν διά…
Στρ: Του αρραβώνος.
Ηλ: Ααα! Δια του… Για, για, για, για, για, για…
Στρ: Αγαπητέ μου, ένα σύστημα θαυμάσιο που το εφαρμόζουν πολλοί έξυπνοι άνθρωποι. Όταν σε στριμώξουν για καλά και χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε μια απάντηση, τότε, αντί να πεις «παντρεύομαι», λες «αρραβωνιάζομαι». Αυτό καλμάρει τους συγγενείς της κοπέλας, πατέρα, αδελφό, θείο, εξαδέλφους, ησυχάζουν όλοι, και ακολουθεί μια ωραία περίοδος αρραβώνος, ο οποίος, σε δεδομένη στιγμή, αντί να οδηγήσει στο γάμο, διαλύεται!
Ηλ: Αυτό είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Για, πώς διαλύεται, πώς;
Στρ: Ε, πώς διαλύονται τόσοι και τόσοι αρραβώνες; Ανακύπτουν διαφωνίες, ή στο χαρακτήρα ή στην προίκα, συνήθως στην προίκα, και ο αρραβώνας πάει περίπατο, ήσυχα και πολιτισμένα. 
Ηλ: Ωραίο σύστημα, λοιπόν, δεν το ’χα σκεφτεί.
Στρ: Αυτό πρόκειται να κάνω κι εγώ.​
Στο Παρόν της 18/5/08 υπάρχει μια αληθινή (;) ιστορία «στρίβειν διά του αρραβώνος» από τα παλιά.

Ωραία. Η μέθοδος είναι σαφής και κατανοητή. Πώς χρησιμοποιείται όμως η συγκεκριμένη φράση; Τα στρίβω (υπεκφεύγω) για να κερδίσω χρόνο; Κερδίζω χρόνο για να απομακρύνω κάποια ανεπιθύμητη έκβαση ή για να την αποφύγω εντελώς με κάποιο καλό πρόσχημα; Η εξήγηση στο slang.gr μένει αυστηρά στις περιστάσεις της ταινίας: «Διπλωματικός ελιγμός με στόχο την ελαχιστοποίηση των αντιδράσεων λόγω καθυστέρησης μιας συμφωνημένης ενέργειας, μέσω υλοποίησης μιας δευτερευούσης σημασίας υπόσχεσης. Απώτερος στόχος είναι η αποφυγή της αρχικής συμφωνίας. Στο διάστημα αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει εκμετάλλευση της κατάστασης, από αυτόν που διαπράττει τον ελιγμό αυτό».

Νομίζω ότι χρησιμοποιείται με διάφορους τρόπους, αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο γιατί δεν σκοπεύω να διαβάσω 6.000 σελίδες. Ρίχνω χύμα στο τραπέζι μερικές μεταφράσεις:
*stalling for time
prevaricating and procrastinating
the fine art of stalling
delaying tactics
skirting the issue
weaseling out of a commitment​*Και πώς θα μετέφραζα τον υπότιτλο; Don't you know the method of…
escaping marriage through betrothal?
or
betrothal as a way of escaping marriage?

Άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες προτάσεις / διορθώσεις / βελτιώσεις;
Άλλες κλασικές ατάκες για μετάφραση;


----------



## sarant (Dec 5, 2008)

Το κακό όταν γράφει κανείς τόσο πλήρη λήμματα, είναι ότι οι άλλοι ελάχιστα έχουν να προσθέσουν. Τι να πω, σου βγάζω το καπέλο.

Στα κιτάπια μου έχω μεν καταγράψει την έκφραση αλλά χωρίς λογοτεχνικό παράδειγμα, μόνο από εφημερίδα, που είναι και γουστόζικο:

Δια του αρραβώνος την "έστριψε" χθες ο δήμαρχος 
Αθηναίων και πρόεδρος της ΚΕΔΚΕ Δημ.Αβραμόπουλος 
<...> όταν ρωτήθηκε από τους δημοσιογράφους αν του 
έγινε πρόταση να πολιτευτεί. Είπε: "Δεν ρωτάνε 
ποτέ μια ανύπαντρη κοπέλα αν της έχει γίνει 
πρόταση γάμου". 
Ελευθεροτυπία, 28.8.96, σ. 9


----------



## Ambrose (Dec 5, 2008)

nickel said:


> Άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες προτάσεις / διορθώσεις / βελτιώσεις;
> Άλλες κλασικές ατάκες για μετάφραση;



Γενικά, το πρόβλημα μ' αυτά είναι ότι γράφτηκαν από δημιουργικό σεναριογράφο και απαιτούν ανάλογη προσέγγιση. To πρώτο πράγμα που μου έρχεται στο νου είναι κάτι του στυλ "how to flee marriage by getting engaged" ή "get betrothed and flee the marriage". 

Αλλά γενικά εγώ με αυτές τις ταινίες δεν έχω πολύ καλές σχέσεις...


----------



## nickel (Dec 5, 2008)

sarant said:


> Το κακό όταν γράφει κανείς τόσο πλήρη λήμματα, είναι ότι οι άλλοι ελάχιστα έχουν να προσθέσουν.


Learning from the best...


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 5, 2008)

"The engagement/betrothal detour"
Vowing to get engaged to dodge the wedding!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 5, 2008)

...any clue about driving a vespa? :)


----------



## curry (Dec 5, 2008)

Με τρελή επιρροή Sex and the City σε παρανοϊκή ελεύθερη απόδοση μετά από 9ωρο...

Buy the ring, enjoy the ride, leave the bride.


----------



## kapa18 (Dec 5, 2008)

curry said:


> Με τρελή επιρροή Sex and the City σε παρανοϊκή ελεύθερη απόδοση μετά από 9ωρο...
> 
> Buy the ring, enjoy the ride, leave the bride.



Κοπελιά, για όσους δεν έχουν δει την ταινία αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί spoiler!


----------



## curry (Dec 6, 2008)

Όχι, όχι, είναι η γενικότερη επίδραση που έχει αυτή την περίοδο το SATC στη ζωή μου, μετά από κάτι τηλεμαραθώνιους που έχω κάνει τελευταία. Είναι ενδεικτικό του τρόπου που σκέφτομαι και μιλάω αυτό το διάστημα... Το έχω κάψει, κοινώς!


----------



## nickel (Dec 6, 2008)

Καλημέρα και χρόνια πολλά σε όλους τους Νίκους. (Εδώ δεν είναι το νήμα τού «στρίβειν»;) Ευχαριστούμε και για τα PM.

The dust comes secretly day after day,
Lies on my ledge and dulls my shining things.
But O this dust I shall drive away
Is flowers and Kings,
Is Solomon's temple, poets, Nineveh.

*Viola Meynell* (1886-1956): "Dusting" (1919)

Άσχετο, αλλά το διάβασα χτες και μου άρεσε.​
Μέχρι στιγμής, μόνο ο tsioutsiou έχει καταθέσει τη «βέσπα». Θα ανοίξω νήμα για ατάκες που πρέπει να μπουν στα λεξικά.

Επανέρχομαι στο «στρίβω». Από το ΛΚΝ:
(οικ.) φεύγω γρήγορα και με τρόπο που να μη γίνω αντιληπτός: _Έστριψε μόλις την είδε να έρχεται. *Στρίβε!*, φύγε, χάσου!_ ΦP *το ~*, φεύγω γρήγορα και με τρόπο που να μη γίνω αντιληπτός. *τα ~* (τα λόγια), αλλάζω τα λόγια μου, αναιρώ ό,τι είπα προηγουμένως.

Η ατάκα που έγινε καθημερινή έκφραση μπερδεύει μέσω του απαρεμφάτου το «το στρίβω» με το «τα στρίβω». Είναι σαφές ότι η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή αναφέρεται στο «το στρίβω» στο πρότυπο του Παναή. Αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα (βλ. Αβραμόπουλο πιο πάνω) με τη σημασία τού «τα στρίβω».


----------



## curry (Dec 6, 2008)

Έχω και κότερο, πάμε μια βόλτα;


----------



## Palavra (Dec 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η ατάκα που έγινε καθημερινή έκφραση μπερδεύει μέσω του απαρεμφάτου το «το στρίβω» με το «τα στρίβω». Είναι σαφές ότι η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή αναφέρεται στο «το στρίβω» στο πρότυπο του Παναή. Αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα (βλ. Αβραμόπουλο πιο πάνω) με τη σημασία τού «τα στρίβω».


Εγώ πάλι καταλαβαίνω «την κάνω μέσω του αρραβώνα», ότι δηλαδή χρησιμοποιείται με την πρώτη έννοια.

Ουπς! Σκοντάψαμε σε γνωστές φυσιογνωμίες...


----------



## psifio (Dec 6, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η ατάκα που έγινε καθημερινή έκφραση μπερδεύει μέσω του απαρεμφάτου το «το στρίβω» με το «τα στρίβω». Είναι σαφές ότι η κινηματογραφική εκδοχή αναφέρεται στο «το στρίβω» στο πρότυπο του Παναή. Αλλά χρησιμοποιείται ευρύτατα (βλ. Αβραμόπουλο πιο πάνω) με τη σημασία τού «τα στρίβω».



Νομίζω ότι για τη δεύτερη έννοια έχουμε το "στρίβω αλά γαλλικά".

Χρόνια πολλά στους Νίκους (ξέχασα)!


----------

